# kakuzu and tsunade funny comic



## BloodyButterfly (Dec 23, 2010)

a one shoot comic I drew for a very precious friend of mine <33





it's so silly XDD


----------



## Prince Vegeta (Dec 23, 2010)

You mean Konan and Hidan ?


----------



## LovesXnaruXsasuXsakutrio (Dec 23, 2010)

But...but.. naruXsasuXsaku is better!


----------



## Red_Blueberry (Dec 23, 2010)

Haha bad one  Kakuzu you really should prepare better  Really nice work I like your style and colors make that look really good!!


----------



## TekJounin (Dec 23, 2010)

Wow!  Kakuzu looks hot, as does Tsunade.  And it's a very cute comic.


----------



## Aiku (Dec 24, 2010)

I like how you drew them. You have a nice style.


----------



## BloodyButterfly (Dec 24, 2010)

no hidankonan in my signature is my comission
but kakuzu n tsunade is my work
and thank u everyone
btw. Aiku you gotta great signature so cute itachi n saucy


----------



## UltimateDeadpool (Dec 24, 2010)

It's cool, I like it.


----------



## Lucciola (Dec 24, 2010)

I like the way you colored it. Tsunade looks very hot


----------



## Stripes (Dec 24, 2010)

Here I thought this comic was gonna be all about money; than again Tsunade straight PWN's money.


----------



## Bitch (Dec 24, 2010)

Tsunade.  <3 domination.


----------



## PlayStation (Dec 25, 2010)

Tsunade looks hot. I love it.


----------



## 【Temari】 (Dec 25, 2010)

beautiful even it's tradition


----------



## Ayana (Dec 26, 2010)

And the best part, Tsu's panties.


Like I said on dA, great comic, Kakuzu got owned.


----------



## Nokas234 (Dec 26, 2010)

Haha, Tsunade power rulles 8]


----------



## Tam (Dec 27, 2010)

Funny comic. Love the expression of the Kakuzu's face on the last panel.


----------



## Origami (Dec 27, 2010)

Aw, I loved it so much ❤
It's not silly at all. v.v I think you drew them well, you're a good artist ;3  ​


----------



## Enchanted (Dec 27, 2010)

Haha , they would make a great pairing! XD Funny comic.


----------



## BloodyButterfly (Jan 23, 2011)

I love them as a pairing too XD
both are old
money obsessive guy X chick who had gambling problems

a disaster pair...yet too adorable


----------



## the hokage of lol (Jan 29, 2011)

aww...cute.love your drawing style.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Jan 30, 2011)

Haha Cute! Something she would do.


----------



## Metaro (Jan 31, 2011)

Awww poor Kakuzu xD.


----------



## Prince Scarlet (Dec 16, 2012)

Lol, this is cool ^^


----------



## monochrome00 (Dec 16, 2012)

It's awesome. I love your style, really cool. The panel where Kakuzu is spinning in the air is my fav


----------



## Astrid (Dec 16, 2012)

it lacked setting introduction at the beginning :/ it's a nice fanart though


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Dec 16, 2012)

This is pretty much how I view their fight going.


----------



## Carlton Banks (Dec 16, 2012)

Lol thats funny.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (Dec 16, 2012)

Hilarious.


----------



## Noitora (Dec 17, 2012)

Do a Kisame one.


----------



## General Mael Radec (Dec 17, 2012)

kakuzu threw the fight on purpose to make tsunade look good. Hes such a good person ^_^


----------

